# так уж повелось



## CathrineW

Добрый вечер!
Подскажите, а есть ли в английском эквивалент русской фразы "так уж повелось". 
Например, 
Так уж повелось, что международным языком общения стал английский язык. 

Можно сказать,  it is the way of the world that. А что-нибудь ещё есть?

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## rusita preciosa

A good option is *it [just] so happens that...*


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Или "As it turns out, English has become the international language of communication."
"English has turned out to be the international language of communication."
"English tends to be the international ... "


----------



## learnerr

*EM*, смысл фразы связан прежде всего с причинностью, а точнее, с её отсутствием. Если многословно, то получается что-то вроде: "it happened, that English is the international lingua franca, _for no particular reason_". Наличествует ли это значение во фразах, которые вы предложили?


----------



## CathrineW

rusita preciosa said:


> A good option is *it [just] so happens that...*



Thanks for the proposed option! But I am not sure that the meaning of this phrase fits the context. According to macmillan dictionary this phrase is used for saying that something is true, although it is surprising. Other online dictionaries contain similar explanation of this phrase. For example, it is said about an unexpected or unlikely fact (the free dictionary). 
This phrase is also used when someone wants to emphasize that something happens by coincidence (by chance). For example, it's a coincidence that John and I both ended up at Yale; it just so happened that John and I both ended up at Yale. 

But the phrase "так уж повелось" does not mean that something is unexpected or surprising to a speaker. The speaker does not know any reasons or explanation for this fact. This fact exists, and it is the case.  The speaker may be aware of this situation for a long time. I think, this phrase means a custom (tradition), a point of views or a fact. 


Enquiring Mind, as to the phrase "As it turns out"  , it is not what I want to say in Russian.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## willem81

CathrineW said:


> But the phrase "так уж повелось" does not mean that something is unexpected or surprising to a speaker. The speaker does not know any reasons or explanation for this fact. This fact exists, and it is the case.  The speaker may be aware of this situation for a long time. I think, this phrase means a custom (tradition), a point of views or a fact.



My version of the phrase would be such:

"As a matter of fact it is English that has become the international language of communication."


----------



## wdata

Вариант уважаемого *Enquiring Mind* всё таки ближе, как мне кажется, к "так уж получилось".
Я бы сказал как-то вроде, "Historically speaking, English has become ...", хотя, вероятно, был бы неправ


----------



## willem81

В исторической перспективе нам необходимо признать тот факт, что ...


----------



## CathrineW

wdata said:


> Вариант уважаемого *Enquiring Mind* всё таки ближе, как мне кажется, к "так уж получилось".
> Я бы сказал как-то вроде, "Historically speaking, English has become ...", хотя, вероятно, был бы неправ



Как раз таки прав. Вроде так нормально звучит. Historically speaking, мне кажется, в официальной речи встречается, в печатных изданиях. Но этот вариант мне нравится. А вот то, что предложила ув.*rusita preciosa*, тоже переводится как "так вышло, что", "так получилось, что", "так случилось, что". Не уверена, можно ли это выражение перевести как "так сложилось, что". Наверное, всё-таки можно.


----------



## morbo

Отчего-то у меня не вяжется "так уж повелось" с международным статусом английского. Это выражение прям-таки просится в контекст какой-то нелепой беспричинности и обреченной, безысходной неизменности -- религиозные обряды, народные поверья... Если нет необходимости предоставить исторический контекст приобретения английским этого статуса, я бы просто сухо констатировал "English is a major international language".

Ну это так, мысли вслух -- тем более, что тема, если я правильно понял, скорее о фразе, а не о ее использовании в контексте английского.


----------



## CathrineW

Хотелось бы добавить, что всё же вариант ув. *Enquiring Mind - *"English has turned out to be the international language of communication" переводится абсолютно по-другому и имеет совсем другое значение. "Английский оказался международным языком общения". Вот как-то так переводится на русский. Это совсем не то, что я хотела сказать на английском. "It has turned out that English is" - это бы переводилось как "оказалось, что" и можно за уши притянуть этот английский вариант также к "так уж получилось" (но только если уж совсем приблизительный перевод давать).


----------



## learnerr

morbo said:


> Отчего-то у меня не вяжется "так уж повелось" с международным статусом английского. Это выражение прям-таки просится в контекст какой-то нелепой беспричинности и обреченной, безысходной неизменности -- религиозные обряды, народные поверья... Если нет необходимости предоставить исторический контекст приобретения английским этого статуса, я бы просто сухо констатировал "English is a major international language".


Я смысл фразы увидел именно в том, что, по мнению автора, английский язык приобрёл статус языка международного общения не в силу каких-то своих достоинств или достоинств его носителей, а совершенно случайно. С этим утверждением относительно английского языка можно спорить, можно соглашаться, но смысл, по-моему, именно такой. Интересно, согласна ли Екатерина с этой интерпретацией. Вообще говоря, формулировка действительно произвела на меня впечатление неуважительной по отношению к английскому языку, не знаю точно, почему.


----------



## CathrineW

morbo said:


> Отчего-то у меня не вяжется "так уж повелось" с международным статусом английского. Это выражение прям-таки просится в контекст какой-то нелепой беспричинности и обреченной, безысходной неизменности -- религиозные обряды, народные поверья... Если нет необходимости предоставить исторический контекст приобретения английским этого статуса, я бы просто сухо констатировал "English is a major international language".
> 
> Ну это так, мысли вслух -- тем более, что тема, если я правильно понял, скорее о фразе, а не о ее использовании в контексте английского.



Да я придумала первое, что пришло в голову. ) Ну в разговоре можно сказать "так уж повелось" про английский, кто там будет сидеть анализировать, обречённая ли это безысходность и нелепо ли это в отношении английского. Хорошо, можно было бы сказать "так уж повелось, что женщина - хранительница домашнего очага".


----------



## CathrineW

learnerr said:


> Я смысл фразы увидел именно в том, что, по мнению автора, английский язык приобрёл статус языка международного общения не в силу каких-то своих достоинств или достоинств его носителей, а совершенно случайно. С этим утверждением относительно английского языка можно спорить, можно соглашаться, но смысл, по-моему, именно такой. Интересно, согласна ли Екатерина с этой интерпретацией. Вообще говоря, формулировка действительно произвела на меня впечатление неуважительной по отношению к английскому языку, не знаю точно, почему.



Если честно, я вообще хотела изначально написать "так уж повелось, что большая часть российского населения не знает английского". Но это совсем как-то обидно звучит в отношении россиян.


----------



## morbo

Еще могу предложить <Whatever the reason (may be), bla-bla-bla...>.


----------



## CathrineW

Спасибо, это тоже хороший вариант.


----------

